# application ipad/iphone Airplay video



## xavax (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je cherche un lecteur video "tous formats" pour ipad ou iphone qui permet d'envoyer la video en airplay sur l'apple TV? 
Ca existe? Sinon avec vous une autre solution pour lire des fichiers pas compatibles itunes?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Lauange (22 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Aceplayer ( depuis la maj, plus d'atv), oplayer est souvent cité sur ce forum.


----------



## xavax (22 Décembre 2012)

en fait aceplayer est bien car il sait lire les videos sur disque dur upnp. mais effectivement je n'ai pas la sortie airplay... sauf avec le mode miroir mais c'est pas top ca si?


----------



## Lauange (22 Décembre 2012)

Tu a raison, c'est pas top.  Avant il y avait le mode AirPlay. Je ne sais pas poutquoi ils l'ont enlevé.


----------



## xavax (23 Décembre 2012)

ils vont remettre en service le mode airplay sur cette appli vous pensez? 
car j'utilise un disque dur wifi dlna que j'arrive a lire avec acelayer et ce serait top si je pouvais envoyer le tout sur l'apple tv


----------



## xavax (3 Janvier 2013)

Airplayer est pas mal! Faut utiliser le mode mirroring sur l'iPad.


----------



## MiWii (28 Février 2013)

Alors moi aussi je cherche une appli qui renvoie vers l'Apple Tv sans saccader... et ça c'est dur dur de trouver...

- O'player HD: je peux lire en streaming les videos de mon NAS directement sur l'Apple TV grâce à la recopie video, mais ça saccade pas mal


- Goodplayer: idem O'player HD 


- Filebrowser, qui est une appli de gestion de fichiers, qui me donne accès à mon NAS, PC, Mac et dropbox en meme temps permet de renvoyer les videos vers l'Apple tv grâce à la fonction airplay (donc pas de recopie video), mais ne fonctionne que pour les videos en mp4. Dommage parce que ça fonctionne nickel et ne saccade pas du tout mais si je dois reconvertir tout mon nas... merci bien.


Bref, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'appli parfaite... mais je cherche, je cherche...


----------



## Siciliano (28 Février 2013)

J'utilise AirVideo pour ma part et qui ne saccade pourtant pas.
A l'époque, c'était avec mon iPad 2 sur l'ATV et c'était nickel. Même les films en HD. 

Cela dit, il y a la partie du logiciel coté serveur (CàD, sur mon iMac) et l'appli coté iPad. Sachant que mes films sont sur mon NAS et que j'ai partagé directement le repertoire du NAS grâce à l'appli serveur.


----------

